# Lets be thankful



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Time to put aside our differences and be thankful for what we have.
I am thankful for my wife first off without her I would be nothing, also thankful for reuniting with my oldest boy and finally meeting my 3 beautiful granddaughters.
Thankful my wifes father who is 90 will be able to spend the day with us, hope there are many more.
To heck with politics, it is what it is.
Wishing all of our members a special day with those they cherish.

Happy Thanksgiving guys and gals!!

When its over gonna go kill some ducks. _O\\


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have to say the same, without my wife and family I would be nothing as well! I am very thankful to have the opportunity to provide for my family. I am thankful to live in this great nation where so many men have given their life to protect me and my family and all of our way of life. There are so many things to be thankful for and I hope we all take a moment to think about all of them today. I also want to say thanks to everyone on here that is so willing to give an encouraging word or an attaboy or advice or even share secrets when appropriate with/to people you have have never even met. I hope you all have a great day today!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Hey, put that American flag up today if you have one.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I also am most thankful for my wife, 3 beautiful kids...my brothers, sister, mom, dad and friends. Living in this great country brings the dream together. This year I am also very thankful for this guy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm always thankful for a wife who heard me yell for help and a daughter that knew cpr otherwise as of Nov 4, 2008 I would be taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm always thankful for a wife who heard me yell for help and a daughter that knew cpr otherwise as of Nov 4, 2008 I would be taking a dirt nap.


 Gotta be scary Lost!! we're glad you are still with us!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm always thankful for a wife who heard me yell for help and a daughter that knew cpr otherwise as of Nov 4, 2008 I would be taking a dirt nap.


Holy Moly!! Are you going to be OK?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always thankful for a wife who heard me yell for help and a daughter that knew cpr otherwise as of Nov 4, 2008 I would be taking a dirt nap.
> ...


I hope so it was 8 years ago. Some might say I developed a case of the smart ass from it.


----------

